# Dutch Phonetic Transcription



## bieq

Hello,

I am new to the Dutch language and I would like to know if there's an online transcription dictionary available. I am familiar with the IPA, so it would be really helpful to clear up my doubts with this type of resource from time to time.

Thank you so much.

Ben.


----------



## Joannes

Hi Ben,

Check this out:
http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/paar001abnu01_01/


----------



## bieq

Thank you for your help. This will be really helpful. =)

Doei doei!


----------



## LuisBoss2696

Thanks so much!!! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## eno2

De link hierboven geeft tegenwoordig de ABN uitspraakgids van
P.C. Paardekooper  1978

Ik ben nog op zoek naar een App voor Nederlandse fonetische transcriptie.

Ondertussen misschien een paar opmerkingen over terminologie:


> De [f], [v] en [υ] zijn >_*labiodentaal*_. Dat betekent dat je onderlip je tanden aanraakt. De klanken komen voor in de woorden _‘*f*iets’ _[f]_, ‘oe*v*er’ _[v]_ en ‘*w*ater’ _[υ].


Dat van 'water kan waar zijn voor de Nederlanders. Maar ik zeg water en niet 'vater' en daarbij raakt mijn onderlip mijn tanden niet. W heeft niets met mijn tanden te maken bij mij. Inleiding Nederlandse Taalkunde: Fonetiek


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Dat van 'water kan waar zijn voor de Nederlanders. Maar ik zeg water en niet 'vater' en daarbij raakt mijn onderlip mijn tanden niet. W heeft niets met mijn tanden te maken bij mij. Inleiding Nederlandse Taalkunde: Fonetiek


Mijn vader komt uit de Kempen en zegt wel [ʋ]. Misschien niet altijd. Ik let er eerlijk gezegd niet zo veel op. In Leuven en Izegem (etc.) zegt iedereen [ β̞ ]. Dat is bijna hetzelfde als de [w] in het Frans (noir), Engels (water) en Spaans (cuadro). Het verschil de Vlaamse w en [ʋ] is dat je inderdaad je beide lippen gebruikt en niet je bovenste tanden tegen je onderlip.

Vlamingen en Nederlanders hebben ook een [w] aan het eind van een woord. "Nieuw" klinkt bijvoorbeeld als [niw] (Je kan ook [niu̯] schrijven, dat is hetzelfde)
Zeg eens "wwwwaar" en "nieuwww". Je lippen maken dezelfde beweging, maar je tong gaat wat naar achter bij "nieuw". De w in "waar" is luier, zeg maar.

In het Spaans komen deze klanken ook voor. Aan het begin van een woord spreken ze de letters B en V uit als [ b ]. 'mb' en 'nv' klinken ook als [mb]. In andere posities klinken beide letters als de Vlaamse w. Het Spaans heeft dus ook beide w's, maar ze worden anders geschreven. Lekker verwarrend.

EDIT: Verduidelijkt.


----------

